
Playgrub: New and Improved - malvosenior
http://playgrub.posterous.com/7637940
======
mxcl
Playgrub and Playdar have the potential to bring music to all sorts of sites
that currently only talk about it or offer it in somewhat tedious ways. Much
recommended!

